# Knology Cable Cards



## edge64 (Dec 23, 2006)

Knology Cable Cards


----------



## edge64 (Dec 23, 2006)

- Ordered 2 cable cards on 2 Jan 2007. Knology initially wanted to charged for an additonal equipment install for second card but relented. Costs would be $16.95 for digital tier; $9.95 for HD package (not inc HBOHD or StarzHD) and $1.95 for each of the two cards.

- Tech showed at appointed time on Jan 9 but had no cards and wanted to install STB. I said no I ordered cards.

- Different Tech showed on next appointment, Jan 22, same story as first tech. I said do you have cards or not. He made a phone call and assured me he would show the next day with cards.

- Tech showed as promised on Jan 23 and had no experience with Tivo Series 3. He wanted to initially install both cards simulatenously but I stopped to follow Tivo provided instructions. First card worked in about 15 minutes. Second card would not install and he had no more cards. He came back next day and installed card 2 and it worked in 15 minutes.

- So far so good, basic analog good, digital and HD great!

- I will now check the first bill to ensure that the charges agreed to are followed.

Thanks Dan for what you are doing.

Don[/QUOTE]


----------



## edge64 (Dec 23, 2006)

Eluckie: My bill has not been finalized yet since I am still working card issues. I am expecting another visit this week. I had 2 cards installed and got intermittant channel drop on channels 911-919. I have now pulled card 2 out and the channels have stopped dropping for now. My intent is to have them reinstall a card 2 and then test. They have told me the cost would be:

$16.95 for digital tier
9.95 for HD tier
3.90 ($1.95x2 for cards)
______
$30.80 Total


----------



## eluckie (Sep 20, 2005)

edge64 said:


> Eluckie: My bill has not been finalized yet since I am still working card issues. I am expecting another visit this week. I had 2 cards installed and got intermittant channel drop on channels 911-919. I have now pulled card 2 out and the channels have stopped dropping for now. My intent is to have them reinstall a card 2 and then test. They have told me the cost would be:
> 
> $16.95 for digital tier
> 9.95 for HD tier
> ...


Well we might need to touch base with each other in a month or so after getting our bills straight and see how they differ or see if one of us will have something to fuss about. What they are telling you and what they are telling me is different. Do you use your TIVO as your exclusive tuner for watching TV or do you have a STB or cablecard for your television as well? They are charging the $16.95 digital tier charge for the cablecard in my Television, but supposedly they are not for the cards in the TIVO. They have told me that the cards in the TIVO will be $11.90 ($9.95 HD + 1.95 card) each for a total of $23.80 each month for my TIVO to be equipped. I am getting the Digital Tier on the TIVO but they are only making me pay that once on my television.

I talked yesterday with the Knology Install Tech who is apparently their local cablecard "go to" guy and he said he was going back up to Prattville to try to correct a TIVO cablecard issue. I wondered if that was you. He really seems to be trying to figure this stuff out especially as it relates to the TIVOs, but he has just not seen a lot of them yet. I actually gave him the web address to this forum and told him he might could gain some insight here that would help him. Even though there are still some issues, I am willing to have some patience as long as Knology keeps somebody working at it like this guy seems to be. While I am having a couple of small issue with the TIVO, it is the cablecard in my Television that is giving me the worst problems. That same Tech is supposed to be coming out sometime today to try to fix that.


----------



## edge64 (Dec 23, 2006)

eluckie, I agree we can stay in touch (my e-mail is edge273). I have a Sony 40XBR1 that has a cable card slot, but I have no cable card installed. I am currently using the TIVO exclusively for my main viewing. I do have an outside antenna for OTA that works great. I have the Knology expanded basic cable hooked to my Sony and with the QAM tuner I can receive Knology channels 901-905 and the digital music channels through that source and that is a free source. So my charges that I quoted to you were based only on the TIVO digital service. The install Tech is supposed to come to my house after lunch today.


----------



## eluckie (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey Edge64....Apparently you and I are dealing with the same Tech from Knology. He asked if I had been emailing with someone in Prattville that was having TIVO issues. I told him that we had been "talking" via this forum. He left my house after working on my television cablecard and was heading to you next. He was asking me about having channels that would not always come in and channels that were missing audio which are apparently your issues. I am having those same issues. In my case, HDNET which is on 918 is pretty notorious about not coming in until I change the channel and come back to it. Also, I have no audio through the TIVO on about 3 or 4 channels around 160 - 163. The only one that really is an issue for me is the Speed Channel on 163. The audio is fine on my television using a cablecard, just not on the TIVO.

Hope he has some luck figuring out the problems. I asked him and would ask you also to keep me posted on any success that he may have in resolving those issues. I would like to know so they could do the same for me. Good Luck!!


----------



## edge64 (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey eluckie....We did have the same Tech and he just left. We are having very similar issues. Since my TIVO has been running successully for 3 days on card 1 only with no dropped channels (still issues mention previously on digita 100 series i.e. no sound on 161,163,165 and 155 and no audio or video on 172) we left it as is for now. We installed the card that had been no. 2 in TIVO to the Sony. Card worked great and the 100 series now have sound and video (172) on the Sony. If this continues to work, I will probably keep this setup until TIVO's next software release. At least this would mean I can watch TIVO unless I need to switch over to the Sony due to recording a specific channel or watch one of the 100 series that the TIVO has problems with. I will keep you posted. If this setup contiunes to work, it makes me believe the TIVO has some changes to come.


----------



## eluckie (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, I hope the TIVO update does correct some of these issues. There is another post that is getting some attention today with folks trying to determine what will be fixed. I guess we will just have to wait and see. Thanks for the update and I will keep following things here on this forum.


----------



## edge64 (Dec 23, 2006)

This is the URL for reporting your TIVO DVR Cable card feedback to TIVO:

http://www.tivo.com/series3hdDvr_cc.asp


----------



## PeytonRE (Oct 23, 2006)

eluckie said:


> Well we might need to touch base with each other in a month or so after getting our bills straight and see how they differ or see if one of us will have something to fuss about. What they are telling you and what they are telling me is different. Do you use your TIVO as your exclusive tuner for watching TV or do you have a STB or cablecard for your television as well? They are charging the $16.95 digital tier charge for the cablecard in my Television, but supposedly they are not for the cards in the TIVO. They have told me that the cards in the TIVO will be $11.90 ($9.95 HD + 1.95 card) each for a total of $23.80 each month for my TIVO to be equipped. I am getting the Digital Tier on the TIVO but they are only making me pay that once on my television.
> 
> I talked yesterday with the Knology Install Tech who is apparently their local cablecard "go to" guy and he said he was going back up to Prattville to try to correct a TIVO cablecard issue. I wondered if that was you. He really seems to be trying to figure this stuff out especially as it relates to the TIVOs, but he has just not seen a lot of them yet. I actually gave him the web address to this forum and told him he might could gain some insight here that would help him. Even though there are still some issues, I am willing to have some patience as long as Knology keeps somebody working at it like this guy seems to be. While I am having a couple of small issue with the TIVO, it is the cablecard in my Television that is giving me the worst problems. That same Tech is supposed to be coming out sometime today to try to fix that.


I also have Knology in Huntsville, I had no problem with the cablecard install; - everything was pretty smooth, once the guy showed up. Unfortunately, I have just seen my first bill and it does appear to charge an additional $9.95 HD service and an additional $9.95 for a digital outlet for each of the cablecards; however, the do give me a $13.80 credit for a "Tivo Hd Addl Box Discount" in the same block that they charge the $3.90 for the cablecards. So it looks like they are trying to charge me $10 more per month than they stated when I called for the install. The CSR had assured me that, once I turned in Knology's HD/DVR STB and received the 2 cablecards that my bill would only go up by 90 cents (difference between $9.95 hd + 2 x $1.95 CC = $13.85 and the $12.95 DVR/HDTV service). My first call to clear up the billing discrepancy did not budge the CSR or Supervisor -- they kept going back to 2 cable cards equals 2 sets of fees (HD & digital outlet) and could not seem to grasp my comparison of the TIVO 3 to their 8300HD DVR. I will have another go at them in a couple of days.

I would be curious to see if you, or any other Knology customers, have better luck with their bills.


----------



## eluckie (Sep 20, 2005)

PeytonRE said:


> I would be curious to see if you, or any other Knology customers, have better luck with their bills.


Well, I do remember that they said they would charge the digital tier charge per card and then give a credit back for that because their billing software could not do it any other way.

As I have mentioned earlier I have been talking to an account manager here in Montgomery that is helping me through this process. My bill is still a little hosed up because of credits, etc from the time that I have had problems. I do have a bill in hand and I am supposed to call him this week for us to go over line by line and make sure everything is correct.

Ironically, the most troublesome issue I have had is with the cablecard in my television, not the ones in my Tivo. The one in the TV has had a persistent problem where it just does not work and the CP screen gives a message "PowerKey Status - Not Ready - Waiting for Time". The Knology tech was here today and put yet another card in and it has already failed once. I am about ready to give up on it and just use the Tivo for my tuner exclusively. If I did, that would lower my bill some.

When I get a final unaltered bill, I will post the details here for comparison.


----------



## lombard (Dec 6, 2001)

Yeah, I went through the billing nightmare that is Knology last fall. They flat out refused to work with me and wanted to charge me the $9.95 digital plus $9.95 HD on each card. I didn't even want the digital tier, just the HD. To top it off, they threw on the HBO/Showtime/Cinemax package on each card for an additional $40 per card.

I dumped it all and stuck with basic cable and used an antenna for my HD. Hopefully Knology is working on the issue and you guys will be taken care of.


----------



## edge64 (Dec 23, 2006)

I have finally given up to Knology due to pricing of cable cards and the afforementioned dropped channel issue. I turned in both cable cards last week and I now use my OTA antenna to get the local HD channels and my Series 3 to get the clear QAM unencrypted digital channels (w/o mannual mapping of course). That allows me the full use of the dual tuners and I have had no problems since even without the new release.


----------



## eluckie (Sep 20, 2005)

edge64 said:


> I have finally given up to Knology...


WOW Edge64, I did not realize it had gotten that bad for you. I am still hanging on to hope that some of this will be worked out. Our Knology tech was at my house yesterday working on my TV cablecard and he asked if I had communicated with you lately. I probably should give up on them if for no other reason than their pricing, my problem is I just enjoy the Discovery HD, HDNET, etc. on their HD Tier. I don't really care for any of the other digital tier stuff. The only two channels on their digital tier that I give a hoot about are the Speed Channel and National Geographic but I don't receive audio on either one of those channels while using cablecards. There is no audio on either the TV cablecard or the Tivo cablecards. They turned that problem into their corporate engineers yesterday and we are waiting for a resolution. I guess I will see how long my patience will last. If they continue being stubborn on their pricing while still having major technical issues, I may have to reconsider too. Hopefully they will get at least some of these issues resolved.


----------



## edge64 (Dec 23, 2006)

eluckie, I did enjoy the channels that you stated as well, I just decided that my OTA antenna and using the S3 unencrypted QAM capability would give me the additional flexibility that I need and I could avoid the pricing and continued problems. The cableccard worked in my Sony TV including sound on the channels that were having S3 problems. From what I have read on the forum there is a good chance the cablecard S3 sound issues may be fixed with 8.1 release. I appreciate the effort of Knology techs in helping me. They do not however have a consistent pricing policy where the S3 is concerned.


----------



## rastephens (Dec 8, 2001)

Well, I have gotten my Knology cable cards installed, so I'll run through how it went for me briefly. I am in Montgomery.

Wed., the tech came out and installed the cablecards. This was apparently not the guy you have mentioned above, as he stated that this was his first TiVo install. He got both cablecards up and running relatively quickly and easily, but I was not getting the HD channels (other than the major broadcast networks). He said sometimes they took longer to download, and to call in if they weren't working in a couple of hours. In a couple of hours, they weren't working.

I called customer service, and the gentleman I spoke with said the HD Channels weren't working because they weren't added to the account, so he got them straight for me (I thought). Later that same day, I noticed that he had actually gotten them working on only ONE of the cablecards. This morning I called in and talked with a different rep, and now both cablecards are working properly. 

I did notice there was no sound on the Nat Geo channel, but I discovered that if I went into the channel banner and scrolled down to the Dolby Icon, I could select different audio tracks. If I select MPEG2 instead of MPEG1, I get the audio fine. Unfortunately, I have to do this every time I go to that channel. At any rate, sort of seems like a problem coming from the head end.

Wish me luck on my billing...I was quoted 26.95 for the Digital Tier, 9.95 for HD, and 1.95 for each cablecard. Also, I was promised a 10.00 discount on the Digital Tier for the first three months.

Richard


----------



## eluckie (Sep 20, 2005)

Welcome rastephens to the Tivo & Knology journey. Actually, compared to some of the other horror stories I have read on this forum we are doing pretty good with Knology.

There are several channels that do not receive the audio unless you change the settings like you mention. This problem appears to be strictly a cablecard issue. I have a cable card in my television also (which is currently non functioning) and the same channels have audio issues with it. Unfortunately on the television I cannot manipulate which audio stream I am listening to like I can with the TIVO.

As I stated before I have had and continue to have absolutely no luck with the cable card in my television. I am supposed to get meet next week with a Knology tech at my house and we will have a local rep and corporate engineer on phone conference to try to resolve both the audio issues and the issues with my television. When we do, I will post an update, but it probably will not be until late next week because of my schedule.

Overall, the cards in my Tivo have worked decent. There are definitely quirks and this past weekend I had to call and have them send hits to cable card #2 because it was not receiving any of the encrypted channels. Amazingly, they sent the hits and it corrected all the problems. We thoroughly enjoy our TIVO and have been willing, at least so far, to put up with the quirks caused by the cable cards.

By the way, I have referenced this forum many times in my conversations with the Knology staff and some of them have admitted to reading up on the issues we mention here. Personally, I think that is great and hopefully it will be helpful for them as they try to resolve our issues.


----------



## OGDanDogg (Jan 28, 2007)

There's quite a bit of Knology related experience in this thread as well:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=316324


----------



## edge64 (Dec 23, 2006)

eluckie said:


> Welcome rastephens to the Tivo & Knology journey. I have continued to enjoy my Series 3 using only OTA. I have had none of the problems I had with cable cards. I simpy do not want to pay $40 per month for a few extra channels that I would watch and issues with cable cards.


----------



## PeytonRE (Oct 23, 2006)

edge64 said:


> eluckie said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome rastephens to the Tivo & Knology journey. I have continued to enjoy my Series 3 using only OTA. I have had none of the problems I had with cable cards. I simpy do not want to pay $40 per month for a few extra channels that I would watch and issues with cable cards.
> ...


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

PeytonRE said:


> edge64 said:
> 
> 
> > Bottom line is that I just returned from dropping my cablecards and digital box off at their office and have cut back my video to the basic analog package -- this made my wife very happy since it saves us over $80 from our last bill and made me happy by getting a little payback against Knology.
> ...


----------



## RBC3 (Oct 20, 2006)

Huntsville update here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=316324&page=2


----------



## cbme1965 (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't know if this is relevant or not...but a Knology rep working on my cable modem this morning told me that Knology now has M-type cable cards which (he says) means only ONE card is necessary. Anyone have dealings or experience with this? BTW...I'm in Montgomery, AL if that makes any difference.


----------



## eluckie (Sep 20, 2005)

Well I guess that is a good thing for the TivoHD users but my understanding those M cards will not work in the Series 3 as far as only needing one card for the two tuners. I am also in Montgomery, but I have the Series 3 so I guess I will have to continue to pay their crazy rate for 2 cards. Did he happen to mention if there was a price difference between the two types of cards?


----------



## cbme1965 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply...9 months...LOL.

I'm completely bumfuzzled by Knology and other cable companies and TiVo. Even so...I'm just about ready to roll the dice and try out the new TiVo HD XL unless I get word from someone that Knology just will not work with it. I've been using the Knology Scientific Atlanta DVR for over a year now and I absolutely hate it. After having used the TiVo Series 2 machine for so long, the Knology DVR is like using a dinosaur...but it was my only option at the time after reading how much trouble others were having getting a Series 3 TiVo box to work. I'll post again IF I either buy the TiVo HD XL machine and it works OR I find some compelling reason not to buy it because Knology isn't compatible with it (although I believe the FCC says it has to be?)

If anyone else has had luck using Knology cable cards or an M card with TiVo...please post!


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

I have Knology in Huntsville, AL, have a TiVo HD, and a single M-card; I haven't had any problems.


----------



## cbme1965 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well...I promised I'd post as soon as I had some news around the Montgomery area, so here it is:

I've had success with TiVo and an M-type (multistream) cable card. There were a few bumps in the road but nothing terribly major. Here's the series of events and outcomes....

1. Got my new TiVo HD XL DVR in.:up:

2. Followed the TiVo instructions and went ahead and hooked it up to my house cable and wireless internet so I could take care of getting it authorized and have all the TiVo programming installed before the cable guy arrived. By the way, wireless internet is the way to go, BUT you can still get everything done by hooking your TiVo into a regular house phone line.

3. Prior to #2, I called Knology to schedule a service call. It usually takes them 3-5 days before they can come out and this time was no exception. Told them I needed either one M-card or 2 cable cards. Having done a little research, I already knew that in Montgomery, they had switched exclusively to M-cards.

Of course...as usual with Knology CSRs, the woman on the other end of the phone tried to tell me that I would no longer be able to get HD programming. Without telling her in so many words that she was full of BS, I told her that I wished to continue getting Knology's HD Digital package and that the cable card would make no difference in my ability to get those channels. *DON'T LET THEM CONVINCE YOU OTHERWISE!!!* The ONLY thing you won't be able to get if you go with a cable card is Pay-per-view programming. You can still get all the HD channels, HBO, Skinemax, etc.

4. 2 installers from Knology dropped by within 30 minutes of the expiration time of my appointment with them. I had been promised a 10am to noon slot. They came at 1130.

Both guys were very friendly and helpful. They plugged the cable card in and started the setup process.

Unfortunately, that's when things took a detour. My TiVo box seemed to take forever (almost 20 minutes) after they called for the card authorization and finally put up a "I give up" message. The Knology guys were suggesting that it was a problem with the TiVo box and that their equipment was working properly. They were right. However, I suggested, unplugging the box and doing a power cycle (turning it off and then back on again. Clears up 99.9 percent of all technology-related problems). When the power came back on, there was a message from TiVo that it would take an hour or possibly more to do a service update. Arrrgh. The Knology guys said they had to get to another appointment but that the box would probably work right if it were going to do so once the update was finished. Made sense so I saw them out the door.

As Murphy's Law would have it, 5 minutes after they left, the update completed and the box acted like the cable card had just been put in and it needed an authorization. Arrrgh. Well...I called Knology and made the awful mistake of mentioning the word "TiVo" and that I was having problems. For 20 minutes, the CSR did everything in her power to convince me that the problem was not on Knology's end and that I needed to call TiVo for help. I tried and tried to convince her that I needed them to re-authorize the cable card and after a little bit of bullying on my part, I finally got her to call the technicians who had just left my house and have them call me back and walk me through the process. They called and within 5 minutes, all was right with the world! I got the authorization re-sent and my TiVo box started working as beautifully as I hoped it would.

So....LONG STORY short, *TiVo and Knology M-type cable cards ARE compatible...at least in the Montgomery area.*

TiVo is so frikkin superior to anything the cable companies have out there that I'd highly recommend you get one ASAP if you're a TV enthusiast like moi. It costs a little more that most cable company DVRs but after you've used it for awhile, you'll be converted to the TiVo nation just like thousands of others!:up:

BTW....here's a little more news I heard recently....Charter Communications (Montgomery, AL area) may be dropping the extra charge for HD Channels as of January 1, 2009. If that's the case, hopefully Knology will as well. It only makes sense....at least for digital channels...if not the HD ones. Most local channels will be 100% digital by February 17th anyway. I'm not sure about national cable channels but many already have digital and HD counterparts. For the past couple of years, many local TV stations and cable companies have been broadcasting both the digital AND the analog signals of many channels. With the digital conversion, this will no longer be necessary...the "doubling up", that is. Personally, I hope that if Knology doesn't drop their prices, they'll at least add more HD offerings since they'll have more space on their channel lineup.

And I don't want to come off as a complete Knology-hater. Knology provides me with a good TV and internet signal about 90 percent of the time. Compared to other places in the U.S., their prices are very competitive.

My biggest complaint with them is their customer service reps. Consistently, I have been met with employees (on the phone) that do not understand the technology they're selling, and they're more interested in getting you off the phone than they are with solving your problems. They give you many standard, pre-programmed answers rather than being compassionate, listening to the problem, and trying to solve the problem rather than trying to not claim any responsibility or ownership.:down:

I will give them one kudo though...so far as their CSRs are concerned. At least you get to talk to an American (or someone who sounds American) without having your call transferred to some international location and trying to bridge a communication barrier with someone outside the country.:up:


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

I've had my TiVo HD with a pair of single stream CableCards from Knology in Montgomery for a little more than a year now. I'd be curious to know about pricing differences, if any.

They charge me twice for HD services, claiming that their billing system requires it as the two CableCards are each "addressable" and must be represented in their system. They also charge me a second "digital outlet" charge for this. But they credit the second charges back to me later on the same bill, right before the $3.90 fee for the pair of CableCards.

Can you shed any light yet on whether the M-stream card is priced differently?


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm on Knology in Huntsville with a TiVo HD and M-card, and I just pay for one Digital Preferred, one HDTV Service, and one Digital Cable Card.


----------



## lautry (Aug 23, 2007)

I was reading thru this thread and it brought back some really bad memories. I think I must have had the very first TIVO series three box that Knology had heard of when I asked for two cable cards and HD service a couple of years ago. If I wrote about all of it here it would take too long but here are some observations:

When I asked for two cable cards for a TIVO, Knology had not a clue what a "TIVO" was. Knology did not have an HD box yet.

The Rep came out with two cards and both of us together managed the install, everything worked fine

Then came the billing nightmare. Charges for two hd services and a digital outlet among other things. Hours on the phone, letters to HQ customer relations, no resolution.

I was screwed. I live in a high rise condo and Knology is the only option. OTA is not possible.

After approx 18 months, I began to receive a "Tivo HD addl Box Discount of $7.16. So now I pay for one digital outlet @ 7.16ea, two hd services @9.95ea and two cable cards @3.90ea. So they now give me credit for the digital outlet charge.

They would never explain why they would not charge two hd services for their hd box that has dual tuners

The service techs here in PCB are good. The people on the phones in the billing dept are incompetent. The "supervisors" I spoke to have all the people skills of a Rhino.

Everything works fine with the exception of an infrequent message that comes up on some channels saying my cable card is not activated, but reselecting the channel works.

A few of my music choice channels are mislabeled on my guide. For instance ch 425 easy listening shows on the guide as solid gold oldies, but the music is correct. This happened about 8 mos ago. It had been correct prior to that.

I have owned TIVO boxes since the inception. I used to be on Directv with TIVO before I had to switch to Knology. With the exception of the Netflix launch, TIVO works wonderfully in spite of the cable companies.

Hope this helps. I wish you had been here with these posts years ago.


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

burdellgp said:


> I'm on Knology in Huntsville with a TiVo HD and M-card, and I just pay for one Digital Preferred, one HDTV Service, and one Digital Cable Card.


And out of curiosity, might I ask what the charge is for the single M-card?

I don't actually pay double for the HDTV and other stuff, it's just present twice and then credited since they claimed their system requires it. But it would be convenient if having a single M-card could make that disappear and thus leave a cleaner statement each month. If the single card is at all cheaper than the $3.90 I currently pay for two separate cards, then there would be an added bonus if I were to ask about switching.


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

stevewjackson said:


> And out of curiosity, might I ask what the charge is for the single M-card?


The "Digital Cable Card" charge on my bill is $1.95. I believe Knology charges the same for any CC, whether single- or multi-stream.


----------



## stevewjackson (Nov 2, 2007)

burdellgp said:


> The "Digital Cable Card" charge on my bill is $1.95. I believe Knology charges the same for any CC, whether single- or multi-stream.


Either they charge differently between Huntsville and Montgomery, or they don't in fact charge the same price, assuming you have the M-card versus my pair of single streams. As I said above, I pay $3.90 for my pair. So maybe, unless they'd try and stick me with a truck roll fee or some such thing, I could save a whole $1.95 per month by getting them to switch me over.


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

stevewjackson said:


> Either they charge differently between Huntsville and Montgomery, or they don't in fact charge the same price, assuming you have the M-card versus my pair of single streams. As I said above, I pay $3.90 for my pair.


You pay a total of $3.90 for two cards, right? As in, $1.95 (that I pay for one) times two?

Anyway, the big difference is in the HD fee that Knology wants to charge per card. If you are getting that waived/credited/whatever, it probably isn't worth paying for a visit (which is what, $50 or something).


----------



## Just a J0e (Dec 6, 2002)

Just as an FYI -

I just talked with a Knology sales person in Huntsville who said the price for the HD service was *still $10 a month* and *$1.95/month for each card*. 
She said she was aware of the M series card but she didn't make me confident that she actually knew more about the HDTiVo/Knology situation then you'd know from just reading this thread. She also kept pushing _THEIR_ HDdvr box over the TiVo.
meh

I think I'll just stick to my Series 2 and standard definition for a while longer and see if the market and economy won't get the cable companies in a more competitive mood.


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

In Huntsville, when the Knology installer showed up and saw I had a TiVo, he made sure that he had an M-card, because he knew that was what I needed. I have a couple of friends that also have Knology and TiVo HD here, and they didn't have any trouble getting an M-card either.

Before I signed up, when I talked to somebody in the Knology office (in person), he didn't know what they charged for CableCards at all (and didn't seem all that interested in looking it up). Basically, take the sales talk with a huge grain of salt (they don't really seem to know what they are selling).

However, I'm not all that happy with Knology either. The HD selection is small compared to everybody else, the compression on some is high (especially Universal HD which is sometimes just about unwatchable), and the price just went up nearly $6/month without advance notice.


----------



## Just a J0e (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm now seeing ads stating that Comcast offers free HD with their package deal and I just got a flyer that said Mediaclowns (Mediacom - but the other name is more appropriate) is offering free HD as well.
If this is true, Knology will surely have to follow suit.


----------



## whitmans77 (Mar 6, 2003)

just picked up a tivo xl. any ideas on what tivo will charge for a second set of cable cards?


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

I assume you mean Knology; they charge another CableCard fee ($1.95 here) and another HD service fee ($9.95 here) for each card.


----------



## whitmans77 (Mar 6, 2003)

yeah i meant knology...i have called and gotten 2 different stories...as i expected. 
1st rep told me 11.95 per card for 2 more then 2nd rep told me 2.95 per card.

so youre saying that for cards 3 and 4 they charge you another hd service fee then 1.95 for the 4th card?

guess i will stop by the office and see what happens


----------



## burdellgp (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't know where you are, but I'm in Huntsville, AL. Here, Knology charges $1.95 for each (and every) CableCard. I've got an M-card in my TiVo HD, so I only have one card (IIRC Knology doesn't yet support M-cards everywhere though).

Knology charges the $9.95 HD service fee for every device capable of decoding it. CableCards, rented boxes, etc. each have to have the $9.95 fee. Some have reported that in areas that don't have M-cards (so a single TiVo has to have two single-stream cards), Knology has wanted to charge them $9.95 per card (so a single TiVo HD would cost 2x$1.95 + 2x$9.95!). Some have been able to get Knology to credit them the additional $9.95 charge.


----------



## whitmans77 (Mar 6, 2003)

after a visit to my local office (augusta) i was quoted a price of an extra 45 dollars for 2 more cable cards...they still have no idea.
i then called the customer service reps and they pulled up my account and told me it would be 1.95 per card extra. i explained to the csr that i already had 2 in a tivo and he said that he saw that. i asked if he was sure and he said "yeah i think so" he then offered to call me back....
got to love knology---too bad they have exclusive rights to my neighborhood


----------



## talexander7 (May 13, 2012)

I have digital service from Knology in Huntsville, Al. I have a TiVo Premier Box with a CableCARD. I asked two different people at the Huntsville office if they knew anything about this DTA or Tuning Adapter and got nothing but "deer in the headlight" look. Does anyone use these or know anything about using them with Knology digital service?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DTA is irrelevant for you.. DTA is essentially a "mini cable box" for use with TVs after they moved (essentially) everything to digital.

Tuning adapter is only relevant if your cable company uses SDV. (switched digital video)


----------

